# Java Quellcode synchronisieren



## InternetKai (21. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mit der IDE Eclipse und das auf meinem Laptop und Deskop PC.
Bisher habe ich mir immer den Workspace Ordner auf einem Stick kopiert und abgeglichen zwischen Laptop und PC.

Ich suche nun ein Tool welches die Dateien auch über das Internet abgleichen kann.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein "ServerTool" welches ich selber aufsetzen kann ohne den Quellcode ins Internet posten zu müssen.

Kennt ihr solche Tools?
Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr auf dem Laptop und auf einem 2ten Rechner programmiert?

Über Tipps und Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Marcinek (21. Nov 2010)

subversion

google code


----------



## gman (21. Nov 2010)

Du kannst bei bitbucket.org auch ein privates Repository anlegen, allerdings nutzen die Mercurial.


----------

